# Anyone used a shed mover???



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a utility shed I would like to have moved from my old house to my new house. I lived in Erda Utah, and moved to Grantsville Utah. Anyone ever done anything like this around the Salt Lake area?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Maybe give IRH a call. (Intermountain Rigging & Hauling) 

(801) 972-5581


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What kind of a shed? A stick built or one of the metal ones? 

I have moved both on my own, the stick built one went easy once we got it up an on the trailer. The metal one was very interesting since there is really no way to tie them down to keep them from blowing off. That was a very slow 5 or so miles.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

IRH will likely cost more than a new shed. What size is your shed? length, width, height. 


I've helped move large sheds before and because of the size, permits were required and a route map when applying for the permit. Anything 10' wide requires a permit. 


The one we moved was 12'x28' and 15' at peak loaded on the trailer. We had UHP as pilot vehicles and before obtaining the permit, we had to measure all possible obstacles. Overhead wires, trees, mailboxes, fences, everything pretty much. 


The permit is good for daylight hours and the day of transport only. You'll need to have the weight of the shed and trailer as well. We were lucky and had a 48' step deck semi trailer/tractor to move the shed once loaded. Of course that was a larger than average "shed" to move without a Kenworth.


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

A lot of tow companies with the rollback trucks can load them up, and drop them off for you. I would call a few and see if they can, and what they would charge.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

any storage container / conex company could move it. It'll just cost you some money.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! 

I contacted APEX sheds out of Payson who built the shed and asked who they would recommend. They gave me a number... And it's not cheap but could certainly cost more than it is.. I figure with the cost of lumber, this is a very small cost. 

My shed is a 10x16 regular ranch style. The person doing it is doing it for $650. Seems like a lot to move it just 15 miles, but I don't know of any better options. Could try it myself since I've got access to tractors and trailers. I just don't think it's worth damaging or destroying.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

BigT said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> I contacted APEX sheds out of Payson who built the shed and asked who they would recommend. They gave me a number... And it's not cheap but could certainly cost more than it is.. I figure with the cost of lumber, this is a very small cost.
> 
> My shed is a 10x16 regular ranch style. The person doing it is doing it for $650. Seems like a lot to move it just 15 miles, but I don't know of any better options. Could try it myself since I've got access to tractors and trailers. I just don't think it's worth damaging or destroying.


 Yes!! leave the responsibility of damage to the mover.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Here's a shed repo video that popped up as a suggestion for some reason?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

BigT said:


> My shed is a 10x16 regular ranch style. The person doing it is doing it for $650. Seems like a lot to move it just 15 miles, but I don't know of any better options.


I had my conex moved about 5 miles. It cost me $100/hr. I spent $250. That's a 40' storage container that was full of our belongings.

$650 for a 15 mile trip seems pretty steep to me.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

PBH said:


> I had my conex moved about 5 miles. It cost me $100/hr. I spent $250. That's a 40' storage container that was full of our belongings.
> 
> $650 for a 15 mile trip seems pretty steep to me.


True. I think with knowing that I will call a couple others.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd say that it is going to depend on how the base of the shed is constructed. If it is on skids where they can just pull it up onto a trailer or a roll back would be a lot easier than a type of shed that is just sitting on a cement slab. 

A storage container may just be able to be dragged up onto a trailer with no damage to it where a shed just might be torn to pieces. 

The hauling is the easy part, getting it up and off of the trailer in one piece is the tricky part.

A picture or two of the shed might help.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

bowgy said:


> Here's a shed repo video that popped up as a suggestion for some reason?


HAahah that guys channel popped up on my feed a while back and admit I've watched quite a few of these. His little tractor thing that picks up one end is really cool. Looks like one of those things that carries pallets of sod.

I'm surprised someone else here watches this channel... too funny. That reminds me, I haven't watched the Utah County car repo guy's channel in quite a while. I enjoyed the background scenery.

-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

It cost me $400 to get my 20' conex moved just over 20 miles and set up. 
I didn't feel too bad about the price. I had no equipment or ability to do it.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Most conex shipping containers are 8' wide. simple to move if you have a trailer that can carry the weight. Sheds are a different animal. they are designed to be built and STAY where built.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah the conex containers are made to be hooked and pulled onto a flat bed. On a side note, I called another company which quoted me $1200 for the same move... 

I attached a pic of the shed. It's on gravel, with a wooden floor.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

$1200 is cheaper than a new shed of the same make and quality. Especially right now. $650 is even better.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Been shopping for sheds for a couple of years. Finally in a position to buy one. Good grief have prices spiked up. $650 is a great deal to move that shed IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Well got it all done today.. And I think it was well worth the $650. I was kind of stressed about doing this, but the stress was pointless. These guys came in and just kicked it out quite fast.. Glad the rain let up for a day to get it done!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Glad to hear, looks like a great shed.

TOP another angel got his wings.


----------



## Ansamy (Dec 4, 2020)

I'd like to move but not sure, I have a treatment right now...


----------



## Endoren (Nov 19, 2020)

I don't see why can't you move in this case. To be honest, there aren't any differences. The only decision you can make is whether you want to carry your prescriptions with you or deliver them by courier. If you're searching for more advanced options, there's another option that will assist you in moving all of your belongings to the new place. A company like House Movers & Packers Singapore by Cheap Movers Singapore would gladly assist you in achieving this mission at a low cost. They're working really carefully, and you can be certain that in a brief period, all of your old things will no longer belong to the old place!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Same trollbot with different user names replying to himself?

This is almost like watching Sheepassassin and Moosemeat go at it!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

-DallanC


----------



## CarolClark (Jul 6, 2021)

I can say that this was a lovely experience for me using a shed mover. I didn't even know that something like this exists. One of my friends told me about his adventure, and I've also decided to move. I used the services of a safe and modern moving company. I remained very impressed with their work. Also, the guys were significantly responsible for every item while moving. It was one of a lot of companies that delivered me all in time without any problems. I recommend these guys if you need such services in the future.


----------



## Jeremy B (Sep 15, 2021)

BigT said:


> Well got it all done today.. And I think it was well worth the $650. I was kind of stressed about doing this, but the stress was pointless. These guys came in and just kicked it out quite fast.. Glad the rain let up for a day to get it done!


Big T, who did you end up using for your shed move? You quoted price but nothing about the company.

Thanks!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Jeremy B said:


> Big T, who did you end up using for your shed move? You quoted price but nothing about the company.
> 
> Thanks!


Been long enough I can't remember the name of the company. It was literally just a towing company. I called down to A-Shed in Utah County. A-Shed built my shed and they referred this specific guy. He did a good job. My shed wasn't overly tall, but it was 10 feet wide by 16 feet long. If you need to move a shed, I'd give A-Shed a call and ask who they would recommend.


----------

